# Paying for Paramedic School.



## Cclearly3 (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm hoping someone will be able to answer this:

So I got an interview with AMR coming up and I heard that they'll pay for your paramedic training if you give them 2 yrs after graduating.

If my registration and down payment are due in exactly 2 weeks, (schooling takes place at a hospital , by the way) which means I'll barely start working for them, will they pay for my school right then if I let them know this? I really don't know how the whole having school paid for bit works, but I'm in a little bit of a time crunch.

How does this work??


----------



## EchoMikeTango (Feb 15, 2010)

Cclearly3 said:


> I'm hoping someone will be able to answer this:
> 
> So I got an interview with AMR coming up and I heard that they'll pay for your paramedic training if you give them 2 yrs after graduating.
> 
> ...



ummm. Think you might be jumping the gun. Any programs that I have ran into like that usually require that you work there at least 3 months before they will start paying for it, or even 6 months in some places. but, does not hurt to try. good luck my man. I will be in the same boat in september!!!


----------



## mississippimedic (Feb 15, 2010)

They may pay for your class starting on your first day, I know some places that will.  This is basically a loan. If you work X days then they will forgive X amount of money on your loan untill you reach the end of the contract, but if you leave early you will be responsible for repayment.


----------



## rescue99 (Feb 15, 2010)

Cclearly3 said:


> I'm hoping someone will be able to answer this:
> 
> So I got an interview with AMR coming up and I heard that they'll pay for your paramedic training if you give them 2 yrs after graduating.
> 
> ...



Quick answer is ...NOPE.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 15, 2010)

Usually you have to work for a company 6months to a year before they will consider paying for your paramedic school, and then you must go to the school of THEIR choosing, and maintain a certain GPA.

Personally if I were you, I would take the plunge and pay for it myself because I couldn't imagine being confined to one company that I hadn't even worked for yet to see if I could tolerate it for two years.

If money is a problem, find an accredited degree program and get financial aid for it. The degree program would be better for you and your professional development over a cert school, anyway.

If not, you may be going a year without even enrolling in paramedic school and then be stuck at a substandard mill.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 15, 2010)

AMR has their own Paramedic Training program, NCTI 

Investigate it *fully* if you're planning on attending. I have friends who attended the NW Division in Vancouver, and were less than impressed. Of course, YMMV.


----------



## John E (Feb 15, 2010)

*Hmmm...*

I wonder if anyone at AMR could answer your question?

Not trying to be sarcastic but seriously, you're going to an interview with AMR, presumably with someone who works for them and rather than ask them, you ask a bunch of anonymous people here?

And you've gotten contradictory information already and there have been what, 6 replies so far including this one?

Ask someone who actually knows what the :censored::censored::censored::censored: they're talking about.

John E


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 15, 2010)

No, they won't.


When I got hired by their Dallas operation last year they stated 1 year of full time employment.



Sine you said hospital, my money is on you going to UT SouthWest?  It's a 6month course, just get the schooling done if you think that place is best for you.  If you went the AMR route, they'd send you to NCTI that they have in Mesquite.


----------



## 46Young (Feb 15, 2010)

Assuming they'll send a new jack such as yourself right to medic school, I'd do it. Since it's on their dime, they should give you a work schedule that doesn't conflict with the program.

As far as the two year service requirement post grad, you have to estimate about how much you'll be earning as a medic on a yearly basis vs your EMT salary. If that bump in salary for a more desireable employer exceeds both the cost of the program and your cost of living, then you're free. They put you through school, and now you can go wherever you want, since you can afford to pay them back. It's not like they can take back your medic card. 

You have to know how to make the system work for you, to get to where you want to be in the most efficient manner. Most privates don't care about you, so don't feel guilty about using them to better yourself. It's like a free loan for school with the added bonus of guaranteed employment.
When I first finished medic school, I earned an extra 35k the first year, from the salary bump, OT, and the now available per diem work. I paid for my own program, but if I didn't I still would have been able to leave if I wanted.


----------



## Cclearly3 (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks so much for the info! I feel a little bit better with the route I've changed into going.

You all have been a great help!


----------



## Seaglass (Feb 16, 2010)

46Young said:


> Assuming they'll send a new jack such as yourself right to medic school, I'd do it. Since it's on their dime, they should give you a work schedule that doesn't conflict with the program.



You'd assume so, but be careful about this. A friend of mine with AMR got set up with a schedule that conflicts with his medic classes. They said it was a mistake, but he's had a hell of a time straightening it out.


----------



## Marty Mcfly (Feb 18, 2010)

The division I work for does a similar scholarship program. They do it every year, you have to take a Basic EMT test, and give them 1 year of service to have the course completely paid for.


----------

